
Show HN: Remained.io list of available .io domains - arrmn
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remained.io&#x2F;<p>I was looking for a new domain but found a lot which I&#x27;m not going to use. Take them for your next project if you need them, they are cool, uberhip io domains.<p>I&#x27;m going to update the list regularly with new domains.
======
ca98am79
looks cool! I run the service at park.io which is similar, but for domains
dropping out of expiration

~~~
arrmn
I know, park.io was kind of the reason I've created it. Wanted to get my feet
wet in the domain area. ::D

